

The Future of WhatsApp. - kauphy
https://medium.com/@eggonomy/the-future-of-whatsapp-c18769305567

======
btipling
Sure, but WhatsApp runs on phones that have a plan with a phone company. It'll
just be that the cost is offset by cell phone providers shifting their voice
and text revenue to data more than they already have.

~~~
avalanc
In future the Internet service provider and the telephone company might be
separate companies. No wonder Facebook and Google are racing to become ISPs.
You will no longer need a voice plan from Verizon.

